# Need shirt supplier for CA, USA



## LiveFitApparel (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking to place an order around 300-500 shirts. Need a supplier inside or outside the USA, (China, etc is fine) who can print QUALITY custom shirts, quality fabric and print at an inexpensive rate. Very simple shirts, logo/design is generally only 2 colors. Let me know if you can help, please!


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

Why not just get a 2 color job on a Transfer. I think it would be less expensive for you. There are lots of Vendors who could print your 2 color design on a transfer.


----------



## awthentik (Aug 4, 2012)

We might be game if you want sublimated apparel 


be awthentik.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

do you have any special request about the fabric quality, and sewing construction that must push you go a custom-made way? otherwise, it is better to stay locally because of the higher shipping rate from China or elsewhere.

-bill


----------



## Jihunco (Feb 17, 2012)

if you need continuely order for 500pcs or so.. then try to find from Oversea. if it is one times job.. try to get the transfer or use silk printing company..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

LiveFitApparel said:


> Looking to place an order around 300-500 shirts. Need a supplier inside or outside the USA, (China, etc is fine) who can print QUALITY custom shirts, quality fabric and print at an inexpensive rate. Very simple shirts, logo/design is generally only 2 colors. Let me know if you can help, please!


:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​
What kind of price point are you looking for?


----------

